# Reel ?'s



## Bigdaddy4360 (Jan 9, 2011)

Ok after several weeks of looking and comparing I have decided to purchase 

1. Accurate BX2 600N From Charbait in RED

2. Accurate BX-600NN From Charkbait in RED 

Now that I have made up my mind on the reels What kind of line should I go with?? Gonna try the fins depth counter on the 600N. I think, What do you guys think?? How much Topshot?

was Gonna go with jm reels but have decided to go with accurate!!

:headknock:headknock


----------



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

I think you'll be happy with your choice. I don't think you need the 2-speed for jigging, but that's your call. I like as narrow as you can get. As long as you can get 350 or so of 80# you'll be fine. I have the 665NN and love it. 

The OTI Depthfinder line was an excellent choice but I lost my mfgr to Daiwa. I personally like 4-5 colors every 20-25 ft because it's a lot easier to keep up with than 10 color / 10 ft lines like the boat braid. 

I use a short wind-on leader. The more top shot, the less braid capacity and the less contact with your jig. 12-15ft is more than enough.


----------



## Chark (Sep 19, 2009)

*Line Counter Spectra*

Momoi's Verifier line is an excellent product worth consideration. It's a 4 color line, changing every 25 feet. Sensible and easy to monitor your depth, and it's a true American made Spectra line. There are a few other producers, including Jerry Brown's 10 color line which offers the hollow core alternative. Momoi's is a "solid" and for bottom fishing, I think they've hit the nail on the head with their offering.
Great Stuff<
Mark


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

I used Accurate 665 two-speed for tuna jigging for three years extensively.
For normal fast jigging, narrower reels have advantage, but for tuna jigging, it doesn't have to be very narrow as the right presentation is more important than crank fast for tuna jigging and the line capacity is always an issue as you never know what sizes of tuna you can hook up.

I believe I was one of the first fishermen who started to use Japanese PE lines in the US. However, I switched to Jerry Brown Hollow line after experiencing American hollow braid is more durable and the breaking strength is higher.

The reason I prefer hollow to solid is not I want to splice it or to use loop to loop connection, but the higher breaking strength of hollow line.
The 16 stranded 80# Jerry Brown Hollow's breaking point is whopping 90 lb while other brand solid 80# breaks around 80# - 90#.

Color changes at 25 - 30 ft with 4 - 5 color is much better with 10 colors.
If I make a color coded line, I would change color at 50 ft with four colors.

I have used most jigging reels in the market for almost 30 years, I've never seen a good jigging reel like JM PE reels. It is well designed jiging reel by jig fishermen.


----------

